# Walking dead



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Next Monday I believe guys and girls on fox.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Looking forward to the new series. Saw the trailer and it looks very good.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Indeed on series link


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just thought I would check and series linked too, just gotta stay off twitter on Sunday and Monday


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

toto said:


> next monday i believe guys and girls on fox.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

get in, though struggling to find time to watch breakign bad at the mo


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still trying to finish the last few episodes of Ray Donovan atm after watching Banshee, also got The leftovers and Legends starting to record... and no time to watch doh!

Oh and when does GoT start again? Later in the year hopefully!!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking forward to the new series. I quite fancy watching the previous series again first.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Watched S5 E1 one on NowTV 

Was a good episode, Glad to see it back on


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Well...That was a bit mental eh?! Loved Carol playing the Rambo-role!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

lobotomy said:


> I'm still trying to finish the last few episodes of Ray Donovan atm after watching Banshee, also got The leftovers and Legends starting to record... and no time to watch doh!
> 
> Oh and when does GoT start again? Later in the year hopefully!!


GOT not on the box till 2015. 
Gonz.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> GOT not on the box till 2015.
> Gonz.


Got time to catch up with other stuff then! Happy days!

Glad there's no spoilers on this thread! I've got Walking Dead on for record tonight at 2am or something silly like that because there are usually conflicts if I try and record programmes at 9/10pm (_my wife and the Kardashians / Wives of programmes!!_)


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

All I can say is brilliant start to the season ;-)


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great start to the new season, really good to see Rick is back on form too and Carol kicked butt.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Bla bla bla... Not listening 

I'm watching it tonight...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Was indeed a good start to the season


----------

